# [konqueror] l'editor integrato non edita più.

## cloc3

con kde4.6.1, ero quasi ritornato un fan di kde, quando ho scoperto che l'editor integrato di konqueror non edita più. legge soltanto.

manca un plugin a me, o hanno rimosso la funzionalità?

----------

## ago

neanche a me funzia, ma non so dirti...mai usato

----------

## pierino_89

Anche a me legge solo.  Evidentemente hanno cambiato qualcosa dentro kpart.

----------

## cloc3

ho aperto una discussione sul forum di kdeitalia.

mi hanno indicato un baco che, per me, ha degli elementi preoccupanti.

----------

